# [Commission] Night Lords Commander



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Heyhey, I finished this fella earlier. It's the Samael model by HiTech Miniatures (I'll post my review of their models later this week).





























Here's a close-up shot of the face (had to brighten up the picture and ramp up the contrast a little so the face is more visible.










Just a little detail so you know that it's not just the tip of the nose sticking out from dark nothingness.  The way I took the picture probably didn't help much either due to a shadow over his face and a weirdly prominent tip of the nose which just peeks out of the shadow.


Hope you like him. C&C welcome as always.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

The wings are really good. The contrast from dark to light is really effective. I can't see much of the face so can't really comment on that. The lightning on the armour is lovely and clear. A top model and I really am impressed with the work on the cloak.

Have some rep.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Stunning work Mate! i actually like the way the face came out especially.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice work! :so_happy:


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeees, yes, delicious, sweet rep. Juicy, fresh comments to feast upon... 

Thanks, guys! The face I really just hinted at, only painting the outlines (eyebrow bulges, nose, cheekbones) in a very dark colour. I'm currently working on another figure from their range. Should be done within this week (along with a review of the figures).


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

That's an incredible conversion, where did you get all the bits from?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The paint job is excellent. I really love the NL scheme. But I really don't like the HiTech stuff at all. No matter the paint job the model is still crap.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

This model is just great. Shadowy and filled with spots of light at the same time! This is sorcery! Great work!


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

THis is a really nice model. I like the way the wings go light to dark and the details on the cloak. I like that the face can't really be seen. It makes him look more sinister and evil.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@falcoso: As I said, it's not a conversion, it's built straight out of the box and by HiTech Miniatures (the specific model is called Samael).
@Khorne's Fist: Thanks very much. People liking the paintjob despite not liking the model is always some outstanding compliment in itself. Actually, it's the first time I painted a Night Lord and I have to say that the colour scheme really is very cool. As for my personal views on the model... well, the review's coming up on Thursday. 
@neferhet: Well, it IS a chaos model so a bit of sorcery has to be included.  thanks very much.
@*morfangdakka*: Thanks muchly and I absolutely agree about the face. He's a very sinister looking one. Not quire subtle with the huge nasty claws and all but sinister.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Holy hell. That is an amazing model!


----------



## Miami (Jul 1, 2010)

Paint job is awesome. Model is awesome. I really like the chainmail he has hanging as a robe between his legs, looks much better than the regular chains that hang from GW's models. 

I took a look at HiTech's site and found some models that I really like, especially the ArchFather Mortimer model (expensive as hell though...). So I'm really looking forward to your review of their models.

Anyways, keep it up!


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks, guys!

In fact, I've got Mortimer on the table this very moment! Pricewise I think they're pretty much up to the standards of the crowds HiTech Miniatures are catering to. These models are HUGE.

Review tomorrow!


----------



## Miami (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey man, read your review on the models over at taleofpainters. First of all, thanks for taking your time to share your thoughts, the review was great! 

Like I said earlier, I have my eye on the Mortimer model for having the role of my chaos lord in my army. But it did look quite complicated with the wings and whatnot, would you recommend a newcomer (haven't worked with a resin model yet) having a go at assembling the model?

Oh, and are you going to paint Mortimer as well?

Keep up the great work.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback, Miami! I was just about to post a link to the review in here.  I'm currently painting the Mortimer model, he actually is rather close to being finished.

Here's the latest WIP shots:



















I would say that the assembly of Mortimer is less complicated than building Samael. The only things you gotta be careful about might be the small spikes on his head and that you don't snap the feathers when cutting them off these "sheets". For that I would definately suggest sanding the backside of the sheets as thin as possible so cutting the feathers out won't be as much of a problem. Gluing the feathers on is no problem and you're free to place them anywhere you want. Same with the positioning of the scythe by the way. There are no real indicators were the handles are supposed to go. As always with resin figures - give them a good scrub with soapy water before working with them. 

You always have the option to have somebody put the model together and paint it of course. Here's my card.  


For those who haven't read it on Tale of Painters yet, here's my review of the HiTech Miniatures Samael figure: 
*http://battlebrushstudios.blogspot.co.at/2013/11/review-hitech-miniatures-samael.html*

Hope you like it and find it interesting!


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

A beautiful paint job fitting a beautiful model! Nicely node


----------

